# What is this?



## Jenn_talbott (Sep 7, 2019)

Hello all,  
I acquired a couple old bikes.  One is simply a 60s huffy monza gt but this other one has me stumped.  It has a Hiawatha badge on the front but it has double horizontal chains.  I'm unable to find anything by Google so I'm hoping someone here can help me.


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 7, 2019)

Looks like a 60's modified Murray built.


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 7, 2019)




----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 7, 2019)

Someone had way too much time on their hands to screw a bike up like that!


----------



## ThegoodThebad&Therusty (Sep 7, 2019)

It's a gender bending methliner...


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Sep 7, 2019)

Seems like a lot of trouble to get an assortment of gears.      Home Brewed Modification FOR SURE !


----------



## Mike Rosseau (Sep 7, 2019)

This is how you get a 36 spoke, three speed trike hub to work with a 28 spoke rim. One hub was a three speed freewheel and one was coaster brake. Now he's got both.


----------



## Jenn_talbott (Sep 7, 2019)

It's a heavily modified 40s era Hiawatha ladies cruiser... thanks for the non help


----------



## kreika (Sep 7, 2019)

Franken-bike


----------



## kreika (Sep 7, 2019)

Jenn_talbott said:


> It's a heavily modified 40s era Hiawatha ladies cruiser... thanks for the non help




Nope not 40’s. Maybe late 50’s or early mid 60’s.


----------



## catfish (Sep 7, 2019)

A bad idea.


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Sep 7, 2019)

Jenn_talbott said:


> thanks for the non help




OUCH !        Really ?       You asked...........................


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 7, 2019)

Jenn_talbott said:


> It's a heavily modified 40s era Hiawatha ladies cruiser... thanks for the non help




You're welcome.


----------



## SKPC (Sep 8, 2019)

If you really want help with this, take the wheels and tires off and throw the rest in the trash.   Best advice you can get, right here on the Cabe.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Sep 8, 2019)

look at the brake adapters, looks like 24"wheels on a 26" frame.


----------



## piercer_99 (Sep 9, 2019)

Jenn_talbott said:


> It's a heavily modified 40s era Hiawatha ladies cruiser... thanks for the non help




there may be something on that from the 40's, but the frame is no older than 1963


----------



## Allrounderco (Sep 9, 2019)

Welcome to the CABE!


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 9, 2019)

Jenn_talbott said:


> It's a heavily modified 40s era Hiawatha ladies cruiser... thanks for the non help



Non help?? @GTs58 along with a couple others told you exactly what it is. And if you supposedly know what it is...why ask?


GTs58 said:


> Looks like a 60's modified Murray built.


----------



## Rambler (Sep 9, 2019)

@Jenn_talbott , You are not likely to ever figure this mystery out unless you talk to the creator of this Frankenstein bike. This is clearly not a production model but rather home built from pieces someone cobbled together. As others have correctly pointed out it's a 1960's era 26" bike with 24" wheels and someone following the rube goldberg manual for building things added a three speed hub so they could have three speeds and a coaster brake plus hand brakes. Why on earth they would go through this much trouble to build this creation I'm not sure, but it reminds me of some of the cobbling I did in my youth to create a 30 speed bike by combining a three speed hub with a 10 speed bike. Unless you can find the original owner to explain it you will never know the answer to why this was done.


----------



## Scout Evans (Sep 14, 2019)

A whole lot of engineering went in to this "machine". AMF star sprocket, Murray frame, Rollfast cranks. The rear chain is skiptooth, the front is standard, I'd like to see how the cogs are set up on the 3 speed hub. It may have been a trike hub. They even went as far to mount a nice aftermarket chain guard. And modified the brake arms to reach the matching 24" wheels, which are older than the 60's bike. I'd keep it like it is for a conversation piece.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Sep 15, 2019)

Jenn_talbott said:


> Hello all,
> I acquired a couple old bikes.  One is simply a 60s huffy monza gt but this other one has me stumped.  It has a Hiawatha badge on the front but it has double horizontal chains.  I'm unable to find anything by Google so I'm hoping someone here can help me.
> 
> View attachment 1059572
> ...



It looks like a one off or custom built Roadmaster. Very cool and unusual bike. And no its not a Murray. Enjoy. Razin.


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 15, 2019)

razinhellcustomz said:


> It looks like a one off or custom built Roadmaster. Very cool and unusual bike. And no its not a Murray. Enjoy. Razin.



Those sure look like pointy Murray dropouts to me.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Sep 15, 2019)

ThegoodThebad&Therusty said:


> It's a gender bending methliner...



It could be a Polish Menstrual Cycle!!! Razin.


----------



## BFGforme (Sep 15, 2019)

Definitely Murray frame, least was at one time


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 15, 2019)

Oh dear gawd, please save us from this insanity.


----------



## vincev (Sep 15, 2019)

A $75 dollar 60's bike turned into a $10  60's bike


----------

